# New Dro Pro 3 Axis Mill Kit



## PatMiles (Jul 12, 2015)

The AccuRite 2 axis DRO that came with my used Bridgeport went tango uniform a while back. Losing zero in the middle of a cut was happening with regular occurrence and causing me total frustration. The decision was made to purchase a 3 axis DRO (knee) and after a bit of research I ordered up a DRO Pro EL400 kit. The install took a bit of time as I made the various mounting brackets rather than drilling and tapping new holes for the supplied mounting brackets which were well made and plentiful. The only item left to make is a chip curtain for the Z axis reader head and scale.
I have to say that there is nothing skimpy about the unit. My only complaint would be some of the mounting hardware... 8-36 mounting capscrews instead of the more familiar 8-32's. I have a box full of 8-32 taps and not one 8-36 so a trip to the local True Value was necessary for screws. Ten minutes from the house and I'm in there a couple of times a week for fasteners for other projects so no big deal.
Now to read the manual and see what this baby is capable of. I'm REALLY looking forward to using the Z axis option!


----------



## brav65 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey Pat I have a DRO Pros unit and all the hardware was metric, M4, M5, M6.


----------



## PatMiles (Jul 12, 2015)

Well crap...that's even worse!


----------



## brav65 (Jul 12, 2015)

I know instead of a $.10 screw it's $.50!  Fortunately I had a bunch of metric stuff laying around from salvaging broken stuff.  I did have to buy some longer cap head screws though and that hurt.


----------



## PatMiles (Jul 12, 2015)

No metric taps here so I went Amelican.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 12, 2015)

I went metric so that I did not need two sets of Allen wrenches to work on my machine.


----------



## PatMiles (Jul 12, 2015)

Are you happy with your DRO Pro? Like the features?


----------



## brav65 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, it is very eSy to use and the feature set seems to be well thought out. I am new to machining so do not have much to reference against.


----------



## PatMiles (Jul 12, 2015)

Somewhat of an amateur also. I consider it a good day if there is no bloodshed, mine, and I walk away with all of my fingers and toes. Everything else is what I consider "tuition".


----------



## brav65 (Jul 12, 2015)

They also have great support and videos on installation and operation.


----------



## PatMiles (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeppers, that played into my decision to buy from DRO Pros.


----------

